# Friend's dog with lymes disease....help with nutrition and support!



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

My friend's dog was just diagnosed with lymes disease. 
She is on here, but not all that active, but I'm going to send her a link to this post!
Now she needs support, from people who have had experience with this!

I also am hoping for nutritional advice, I know what I would suggest to her....but what about ya'll?
I just don't want her told wrongly by her vets(which I'm sure will) about putting him on "rx" foods!!:wacko:

Anyways, Tina, I didn't want you to have to start a thread, so here is one for you! :hug:

Everyone he is just under 1 year old, Border Collie. I'm not sure what she feeds him now, but I'm sure she can come on and answer any/all questions!

Thanks!!


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Is he showing any symptoms? My male showed positive but no signs or issues, vet put him on 3-4 weeks of doxy, he also had anaplasmosis.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I hope things improve quickly.

Everyone here knows how I feel about it - raw would be the best to support the body's natural immune system in fighting the disease. If it were my dog, it's what i would do. 

At the bottom of the list would be Rx food. I might do Beneful before an Rx food.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i've never heard of a vet advising a food switch for lyme. i would make sure the dog gets some probiotics and maybe liz could suggest some other immune boosting stuff. i have heard of a vet in CT that prescribes a holistic treatment instead of doxy. i'll look for a link and post it when I can find it


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Lyme Disease and Homeopathy
by Stephen Tobin, DVM
For treatment, I give one pellet of Ledum 1M three times a day for three days. I have been using Borrellia burgdorferi 60X nosode, a homeopathic preparation, as a preventative for Lyme disease in dogs. I give orally one dose daily for one week, then one dose a week for one month, then one dose every six months. In the past four years, i have had only two dogs out of over five hundred on this regimen that might have contracted Lyme disease, both of which readily cleared with Ledum.

This should help - I would get this pup on some colloidal silver and colostrum as a boost. The ledum is the key though.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

Liz said:


> Lyme Disease and Homeopathy
> by Stephen Tobin, DVM
> For treatment, I give one pellet of Ledum 1M three times a day for three days. I have been using Borrellia burgdorferi 60X nosode, a homeopathic preparation, as a preventative for Lyme disease in dogs. I give orally one dose daily for one week, then one dose a week for one month, then one dose every six months. In the past four years, i have had only two dogs out of over five hundred on this regimen that might have contracted Lyme disease, both of which readily cleared with Ledum.
> 
> This should help - I would get this pup on some colloidal silver and colostrum as a boost. The ledum is the key though.


yep that's him. thanks liz! would love to hear first hand how well it works. it will be hard to tell if the dog doesn't have obvious symptoms but lyme is a tricky disease that hides in the body so I would do everything I could to get rid of it


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I messaged this thread to her, so I'm sure when she has the chance she will come on and let us know if he is showing symptoms....I would love to have him have at least a second test!

As far as the food thing....from what I was looking at there was a ton of stuff about kidney stuff, and vets "needing" to put them on a "kidney friendly diet" which as we all know to most vets that means "rx" foods!!:barf:

And Liz THANK YOU!!!!!
If she can't come over here I'll be messaging that to her!!!!:hug:


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Java tested positive for Lyme at 5 months old.
She was on doxy for a month, but that's it. 
We didn't change her to a special food or anything.
The doxy worked...she's 3 now and tested negative at her last annual.


----------

